

Google denies 'cooking' search results - aileenalmeda
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-15014
Google's executive chairman has denied that the company fixes its search results to promote its own websites and services.
======
ColinWright
Bad link, and the item you are trying to submit has already been submitted:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3025283>

The correct link is there.

